# Game Cheats



## Ookami (May 7, 2007)

tell me about your favorit game cheets. ones you get a kick out of or like to use alot

Ex. In the first spiderman moive game useing the cheat girlnextdoor lets you play as mary jane.

any game any system.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 7, 2007)

Scarface: The World is Yours, MEDIK and AMMO codes.


----------



## DavidN (May 7, 2007)

As far as the classics go, I don't think anyone will ever forget IDKFA...

But the cleverest cheat I've ever seen is in Lost Vikings 2 - if you manage to kill a character on the first level (which is a pretty difficult thing to do in itself as it's essentially flat and obstacle-less), you'll get a message saying "I can't believe you died here!" and receive some extra abilities due to your apparent uselessness.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 8, 2007)

Should this be in the Frags Board?


----------



## Ookami (May 8, 2007)

i didnt know where else to put it.


----------



## yak (May 8, 2007)

I find most games too easy as they are, so i never have to use any cheat codes. 
As for the fun aspect, i guess i'm having more fun playing the game fair on a nightmare level ^_^


----------



## Rouge2 (May 8, 2007)

FRAGs board deals in Video Games.


----------



## Jelly (May 8, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I find most games too easy as they are, so i never have to use any cheat codes.
> As for the fun aspect, i guess i'm having more fun playing the game fair on a nightmare level ^_^



I do like "cheat codes" that enable weird options or substantially alter some aspect of the game without cutting the challenge. It also helps to make boring games fun for a few moments: in GTA:VC (which is absolutely b-e-lowful) I recall there's some code to make the car fly around shittily, and we just spent the time shouting the BTTF theme (very poorly) and slightly flying up and the crashing down very quickly. Dat was fun. 

idea: Also, Ikaruga is a great game if you're looking for a challenge. :idea


----------



## Rouge2 (May 8, 2007)

I also like the BLACK code in Scarface, the one that gives Tony Montana the Legendary Black Suit.


----------



## gust (May 8, 2007)

I always like the get every weapon cheats in the grand theft auto games, and wreaking havoc 

i only use them for random fun though, never to get ahead


----------



## Option7 (May 9, 2007)

I loved the big head cheat on Goldeneye '64... Good lolz with that one...


----------



## Ookami (May 9, 2007)

for a while i had all the cheats for gta vc memorized.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 9, 2007)

Beat me, for a while I had only important Codes like the Spawn a Rhino or the Armor and Health codes.

In Scarface, I have MEDIK, AMMO, MARTHA, and BLACK memorized.


----------



## sgolem (May 11, 2007)

I don't like cheating.  What I do like doing is use a gameshark or something to do things you're not supposed to do.  As amazing as Zelda Ocarina of Time is, one of my finest moments was when I flew into the Gerudu Valley as a kid and found an Odd Mushroom where a piece of heart was supposed to be.  Then I beat the Shadow Temple.  Then the screen froze.  Another fine game for this is the first Sonic Adventure, which basically tippled in replay value for me when I had the moon jump cheat on, cause I was able to get into all these levels I wasn't supposed to get into.  Mario 64 has some really fun ones too.

The only game I really cheated on in the last few years was FZero GX, since the story mode was too insane on hard.  I am proud of beating the rest of the game though.  I only know one person that's ever been able to get everything in that game without cheating.

I will say I have some good memories with the Konami code on Contra and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 11, 2007)

My favorite cheat isn't really a cheat, but it's fun none-the-less.
If anyone wants to try it, I suggest it for a good laugh mostly, it does very little for game-play.

Okay, so I've got Super Mario Allstars being emulated using "SNES9X", playing Super Mario 3. As good of a game as it is, there's one trick I found that I like. On a console controller, the D-pad had the up/down and left/right together, so technically someone can never hold down left and right together.

But I'm not using a D-pad, I'm using my keyboard. And ofcourse, this feat gives Mario an interesting ability.

Anyone who's played will know that holding B while running for a short time gives you the speed bost/high jump. But, if you hold down both the left and right, Mario will IMMEDIATELY begin running fast, backwards.

The whole "damn I gotta get a bit of speed up before I can make this high jump" won't apply, just run backwards and jump, you can be standing still or moving, you'll instantly get the speed bonus.

Like I say, more of a bug then a cheat, and it does little to affect game play, but hey, it's Mario running REALLY fast, backwards. There's the inside joke that he's moonwalking (moonrunning?), but that's for another time.


----------



## DavidN (May 11, 2007)

Interesting - I never tried that. I would have thought that the emulator would have a check to prevent it.


----------



## umdie80weiss (May 27, 2007)

Cheating ... Omg never had to use...most of the games i play can be finished by using ur brain.I think cheating is for people who are not willing to use either tactics or their brain... ^^.
Well even if i fail at finishing a level , i try to get a tactics to do so.... if i fail again i ask a friend for help... ---> Cheats are useless and for n00bs ^^


----------



## net-cat (May 27, 2007)

Personally, I enjoy exploiting flaws in the game engine just as much as I enjoy playing the actual game. It's why I absolutely love Tool-assisted speed-run videos.

The only game I flagrantly cheat at (if you don't count ZSNES's rewind) is Unreal Tournament 2004. I don't play online, and I make no attempt to hide why I actually play: I like to blow shit up.

I don't care if you cheat at single-player games. As long as you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 27, 2007)

I'm a glitcher, born and bred.  However, I was taught from when I was little to not use cheats until I had beaten the game at least once.  I still keep that belief with me today.  Gaming code of honor FTW! ^^


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 27, 2007)

oh, and, of course...

^^//<><>BABA<start>


----------



## DavidN (May 27, 2007)

That's a good way to think... what really annoyed me recently was someone on a set of boards for the original Prince of Persia series saying "This is a really easy game... but I can't complete it without cheats." Grrffegashffgfadsd.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 27, 2007)

I usually like using game cheats, but only after I have beaten the game so that I can do things that you couldn't do and pull off some crazy moves all over the place.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Im with dragonmaster im a game freak when it comes to games I never use cheats till I beat it.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 2, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Im with dragonmaster im a game freak when it comes to games I never use cheats till I beat it.



Im the same way, except on Mercenaries, i just gave my self money to blow stuff up.  And Starship Troopers, i tried to use the EyeOfDeath cheat to make everything i looked at die.  But it didnt work.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL DO U HAVE THAT CHEAT 4 TOMBRAIDER SO I CAN SEE ER NAKED?!


----------

